# Airbrushing makeup



## jstein (Sep 28, 2008)

I was in a Haunted Maze at work and they had a professional come and do all of our painting on our faces. I was wondering what type of paint that is used to do stuff like that and where can I get it? Thanks so much!


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

We did airbrush makeup all season at one of our local haunted attractions. We use mehron liquid makeup thinned with barrier spray, works great.

http://evilusions.com/shop/index.php?cPath=131&osCsid=258

Here is a small sample of some of the make up jobs we did this year, Make-up pictures by gadgetnightmare - Photobucket


----------



## monty1269 (Sep 24, 2008)

How does this handle sweating?


----------



## jstein (Sep 28, 2008)

I know the guy that did all of our paiting used hairspray. i could deffinitely see a difference between the people that used the hairspray versus those that didn't.


----------



## rook-evilusions (Oct 28, 2008)

I did 99% of the make-ups that Brian linked to in the above reply.

Sweat is generally only an issue if you are a serious sweater, like sweating while standing still. Most of our actors couldn't sweat the makeup off, but there are always one or two exceptions.


----------



## jstein (Sep 28, 2008)

did you use white as the background first on mostly everyone and then just went from there?


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Yes. I did most of the base coating, and Chris did the rest after that. Most of them were white, there were a couple greys in there also. I did alot of solid blacks also, but they were usually in a completely dark hallway, or they just got white bone highlights over it.

We videotaped alot of it, and are probably going to turn it into a how-to dvd on airbrush makeup.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

I got my airbrush makeup on eBay. worked well, comfortable to wear.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

halloweengoddessrn said:


> I got my airbrush makeup on eBay. worked well, comfortable to wear.


What kind and was it from an ebay store? I am always looking for new air brush makeup for us to try.


----------



## zombienanny67 (Mar 16, 2007)

Please tell me,what is the really thick blood product you used?-amy


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

zombienanny67 said:


> Please tell me,what is the really thick blood product you used?-amy


Me?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I think she means the blood gel, but yes- you.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I think she means the blood gel, but yes- you.


Everything in the above pictures is Mehron Stage Blood.


----------



## zombienanny67 (Mar 16, 2007)

thanks , sorry about being unclear.....im not terribly bright.lol


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

zombienanny67 said:


> thanks , sorry about being unclear.....im not terribly bright.lol


no problem, just wanted to make sure.

It's just mehron stage blood, we usually use dark venous color.

http://www.mehron.com/Stage_Blood_p/152.htm or http://evilusions.com/shop/index.php?cPath=131_137


----------



## zombienanny67 (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks i love the coagulated look!


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

I bought krylon- the seller i funhousethreartical


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

monty1269 said:


> How does this handle sweating?


I am about to do airbrush make up on me for the first time tomorrow. I am coincidentally using mehrons liquid makeup too. I also purchased the barrier spray. The barrier spray is advertised as the product you put down first to prevent sweat from affecting the paint. As I understand it, you put down barrier spray then paint then when completly done put down a final layer of barrier spray.

My airbrush artist asked me what mehrons could be mixed with to thin it down. The website I referenced was confusing and stated their liquid paints could be used with "mixing liquid or barrier spray." I am glad I read the thread to see that someone actually thinned with barrier spray. It lets me know that it works well. Thank you.

I have a question:

My costume is the following:









I have yellow paint, but what color base should I put down first? White I assume? My yellow is a carnary yellow.,.....I wonder if I should mix this with anything to make it slightly...very slightly more greenish or to make it appear more fluorescent?? Any thoughts? I am sure my airbrush artist will have some idea but thought I would ask anyway.


----------



## monty1269 (Sep 24, 2008)

arcuhtek <---ur occupation?? mine too. Now THAT is scary! 

Appreciate the info on the "base"... Really wish I could find my airbrush/tools.. But it's been SO long. probably take me a week to get back into the groove of it again.... oh well. next year....

Be sure to post pics when you finish!!!!!!!!


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

I probably wont get an answer to this quickly enough..but HELP.

I am watching the instructional video from Scream Team on how to apply make up to the FOAM prosthetic I purchased. They claim grease makeup is what is required for the foam. I have grease make up just not in yellow which I need. I have tons of yellow in the water based makeup. Now I am wondering if by using an airbrush on my foam prosthetic it will cause issues OR not "take" and just absorb?????

I have a back up costume...but I am excited about my yellow imp.

I have visions of the yellow absorbing into the foam.....so I wonder if I just covered it in white grease...then airbrushed the foam if it would work? 

Anyone have experience with airbrush on foam?

After about 11 am, I wont be able to read this.....as (you know) the haunt and its final details beckon....until the end of the night.


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

Nevermind.....the instructional dvd had a special features section and it answered my question......

whew!

Answer: you do have to put a grease base down before airbrushing foam.


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

Just wanted to post the results of my airbrush costume


----------



## monty1269 (Sep 24, 2008)

WOW!!!! Turned out GREAT!!! good job!!


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey, nice job! Are those you're real abs??? LOL If not I think I've found my answer to looking good at the beach!

DW


----------

